# how to join edge-grain border to end-grain cutting board?



## jgallu01 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi, I'm hoping to get some input on a project I would like to make, but I am very much a beginner at woodworking. I have made several end-grain cutting board, though, which I love. I want to collaborate with my sister who does woodburning. I would like to make an end grain cutting board, but have a border around the cutting board that is NOT end-grain, that she can decorate with her woodburning. So if I want edge grain for the border, I would not be able to glue this on because of the movement (expansion and contraction) of wood in both the border and the end grain cutting board, correct? I was wondering is it possible to use a tongue and groove joint, like a frame and panel cabinet door, to connect the border and not have issues with wood movement? Or can someone suggest any other method (hopefully not too complex) that might work? Any ideas appreciated....
Thanks!
Jean


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Maybe biscuits or dowels.


----------



## jkanter (Sep 13, 2016)

You'll probably have best luck with Festool Domino's but that's a very expensive setup


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Not a good idea to have an open joint in a cutting board, usually cutting boards are disposed of when cracked.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Not to rain on your parade but cracks between boards can also harbor little nasty critters that make you sick. This is one reason why restaurants, meat processors, and the like now have to use poly cutting boards approved by the National Sanitation Foundation (NSF). They are also color coded for poultry, beef and pork, veggies. Good luck in finding a solution for your project.
BTW, don't put wood cutting boards in the dishwasher. SWMBO ruined two nice boards in spite of my instructions not to do it.


----------



## jgallu01 (Jan 13, 2014)

Just looked at the cost...this is too expensive for me!


----------



## jgallu01 (Jan 13, 2014)

Not sure why I didn't consider food/bacteria accumulation...I'm going to need to rethink this. I think I will eliminate the border idea, just do an end-grain board, and just have the woodburning done on the sides. Thanks for the input!!!


----------

